# A new trio.



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I have a new piece I finished recently. It's a set of variations on an original theme for piano, violin, and clarinet.
I would really like to get some feedback on it. It's not too long for a trio, it clocks in at just over 12 minutes.
By the way, in the fifth variation the clarinetist has to play an amplified kickdrum or any other very resonant drum with a pedal, so that's what that sound is. 
Alright, thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to listen.
Cheers.

Clicky.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

My guess would be that those "Imagined Places" are:

Two first minutes: Bathroom with water dripping from tap over and over again, so steady that it can drive you mad - that's exactly how the piano part works in this fragment of piece. 

2:00-3:28 - concert gig of 80's hair rock band (something like Europe or Whitesnake) performing with playback which unfortunately got jammed at the part with some synthesizer chords and bass line. 

3:30 - 5:05 - something nice now, but you could add some walking on the keybord so the harmony will be more variable, ON THE MOVE, AU

5: 55 7:28 - OCH NOES THE WATER DRIPPS FROM THE TAP AGAIN, BUT BILION TIMES FASTER + YOU CAN HEAR THAT PIPELINE IS GOING TO EXPLODE RUN FOR YOUR LIFES 

Till the very end piano still sound like this goddamn water dripping from the goddamn tap, snap, snap, snap, admiral Ackbar says that it's trap!


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

K, thanks.. I realize my piano writing is very idiosyncratic, but I like pulse, so sue me.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's my take on it.

I'm not sure I like the intro piece. It seems a bit dark for at least the first two sections that follow.

The second section I do like. It's got a nice flow to it and the piano provides a nice rythm to anchor the other two parts. I'm going to say that across the board, you might be able to help the sound and overlapping here if you pan the instruments so they're in different positions according to your ears. That and add a little reverb will help your sound tremendously.

Third section. I feel it needs a drum set. Or some kind of percussion. It's probably just me. 

Fourth section. The composition is good, I just...well...again, I think it would help your sound out if you pan like the violins to your right and the clarinet to your left...just put them in different positions and then add some reverb on that. Not too much, but enough that I don't feel like the performance is in a closet.

Fifth section. I'm starting to feel your pain on the limitations of the midi samples you're doing. I'm trying to say to tone the piano down, but I think you're using a single velocity piano that can't really try express the softer notes well enough. If you have the time, try to look up free .SFZ soundfont players and then look up "Roland Nice Piano". That should give you a nice piano to work with. Same for your other instruments as well. The composition is good, it's just your midi instruments that suck.

Ugh...I have to go to bed now. Got a long day tomorrow...I'll finish this tomorrow too, though.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I see what you mean, I always hate MIDI realizations, and some of these are quite ghastly, especially that third variation.. I'll say, though, that I really have no interest in making my MIDI realizations better, I don't get too hooked up on them.. This is just a way to test the waters and get some feedback, but the real deal is when I actually get this performed..
Anyway, I'd really like to get some more opinions on this!


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm going to blatantly and shamelessly bump this, I really need to get some comments on the music, and what could be improved.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

You weren't very creative harmonic or texturally. It was virtually always just monophony or imitative polyphony.

Piano part was boring and unpianistic. I'd shoot myself before ever playing something like that. Pulse is okay in music, but at least make it interesting. Stravinsky used pulse, but he varied the pulse enough to interest the listener.

Keep working. I'm not entirely sure what you were going for with this piece.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

MJTTOMB said:


> You weren't very creative harmonic or texturally. It was virtually always just monophony or imitative polyphony.
> 
> Piano part was boring and unpianistic. I'd shoot myself before ever playing something like that. Pulse is okay in music, but at least make it interesting. Stravinsky used pulse, but he varied the pulse enough to interest the listener.
> 
> Keep working. I'm not entirely sure what you were going for with this piece.


Ok, I can take the piano thing.. I can see why you would say that..
I have to ask though.. What makes you say I wasn't creative harmonically and texturally? This is the first piece where I've actively sought to create different textures using alternative scales and harmonies.. About the monophony and imitative polyphony, I don't take that as a flaw, and it only applies to a couple of the variations anyway..
I'm just curious about something.. Do you listen to any music post-Stravinsky? I think if you did you could see a bit of what I was going for.. Then again, I might be wrong about that, and my intentions with the piece are really very vague to others... Just asking.


----------

